# Gislane - Bewerbungsgespräch bei mir im Büro (36 HQ-pics)!



## Tobi.Borsti (5 Dez. 2006)

*Tobi Borsti*

_*präsentiert*_

*Gislane*



 

 

 

 

 



 

 

 

 



 

 

 

 

 



 

 

 

 



 

 

 

 

 



 

 

 

 



 

 

 

 



 

 

 

 

​

*Wieder einmal "mußte" ich ein Bewerbungsgespräch führen!!!
Meine Aufgabe lautete: mache einfach das das dir am meisten Spaß macht!!!

Nun ja, ICH hatte SO etwas natürlich NICHT gemeint!!! *


----------



## Heck (25 Dez. 2006)

Wer ist da nicht gerne Personalchef^^


----------



## congo64 (4 Jan. 2011)

erste Sahne - danke


----------



## raffi1975 (5 Jan. 2011)

lasse mich im HRM ausbilden :drip::thx:


----------

